# Digitrax DN163L1B Issues



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Tonight I did my first DCC conversion. I bought the Digitrax decoders to fit the Intermountain FT units. Once converted the A unit works fine including my soldering of the headlights. However the B unit is not working properly. As soon as I put it on the track it took off fast and the wheels were even moving before I even got the entire engine on the track. I am using a NCE Powercab. No matter what I hit on the controller the engine will not respond. Everytime I put it on the tracks, it takes off and goes a little ways, jumps in reverse for a couple seconds and then goes forward as fast as it was before. When I installed it, I followed the instructions and it is installed in the correct fashion and the engine worked fine in dc mode.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

One of two things. Either the decoder has not been wired correctly, or the decoder is bad. Do you have a programming track? If so you can pull off the CV's to see what they are reading (you can do this on your operational track but you are fully powered, which is causing you the problems). JMRI is a great application for this. I've set up a 3' test track to test and make changes.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Turn off analog mode and that should solve the running away problem.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

golfermd: The decoder is wired in properly as it is held in and makes connection with screws on both ends of the decoder. I put it in the way that the instructions with pictures said. I do not have a programming track. 

Hutch: How do I turn off analog mode? Do you mean on the decoder or on the dcc system. All my other dcc locos work fine on the system.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

jargonlet said:


> golfermd: The decoder is wired in properly as it is held in and makes connection with screws on both ends of the decoder. I put it in the way that the instructions with pictures said. I do not have a programming track.
> 
> Hutch: How do I turn off analog mode? Do you mean on the decoder or on the dcc system. All my other dcc locos work fine on the system.


You need to program one your decoder CVs. You're manual should tell you which one.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

With the Digitrax Zephyr DC mode on the track is turned on when you put "00" in as the address. But I'd also like to know what CV is used for this as well. I had not heard of it either.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

This is from DN163 manual.







000 NDOT Forward
+002 28/128 speed steps
+000 Analog OFF
+016 Speed table ON
+032 4 Digit addressing ON
=050 Decimal 32 Hex


----------

